# Advice on buying toed-out horse



## Elana

She looks a good deal ewe necked to me in the one photo. Toe out usually means the horse might travel close, not paddle or wing. Wide chest and/or toes IN cause winging. she looks like she bears weight on the inside or her feet (look at her coronet line and the ground). 

I would rather see her as these photos are not great to judge her. It ishard to tell if she is long in the back or if she stands downhill etc.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

She does look toed out - especially in a speed event it would be easy for her to pull things and she will most likely develop some ring bone - if she hasn't already had bony changes.
Trimming feet does not change bone structure, keep that in mind.

If you are going to buy her, I would X-ray the legs well.

Good luck!


----------



## New_image

She appears very minimally toed out so I would not worry at all if you like many other things about her. I hate to see people throw out nice horses over small conformation flaws. 
Keep in mind you DO NOT want to "try to correct" a toed in or toed out horse with farrier work, then you will cause problems. 

Shes cute!


----------



## Zora

My horse is toed out too, she had a hard working ranch life and then 9 years old barrel racing and it still quite sound with minimal arthritis at 23 years old and loves trails.
I can think of some worse faults then toeing out.
Here is a picture that shows her front legs>


----------

